# BSN Cellmass = Gaspari SizeOn?



## DesertFox (Aug 10, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, these two products do basically the same thing correct? Which do you all think is better? By the way, BSN Cellmass says you should take two servings daily? Is this true or just a way to make more money?


----------



## mw1 (Aug 10, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> If I am not mistaken, these two products do basically the same thing correct? Which do you all think is better? By the way, BSN Cellmass says you should take two servings daily? Is this true or just a way to make more money?



Yes you would need to servings daily of Cellmass...I perfer the Gaspari  Size On though


----------



## nni (Aug 10, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> If I am not mistaken, these two products do basically the same thing correct? Which do you all think is better? By the way, BSN Cellmass says you should take two servings daily? Is this true or just a way to make more money?



no, one serving is fine, there is no reason to double the dose.

they are in the same class (creatine cocktails) but not the same at all. i would give the nod to sizeon.


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 10, 2008)

nni said:


> no, one serving is fine, there is no reason to double the dose.
> 
> they are in the same class (creatine cocktails) but not the same at all. i would give the nod to sizeon.



Got it, thanks a lot.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 11, 2008)

Size On +1. Actually taste pretty good.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 11, 2008)

I must also give the nod to Gaspari SizeOn also


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 11, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> I must also give the nod to Gaspari SizeOn also



Yep, I already ordered it off you guys  and also ordered some other stuff. Great prices.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Yep, I already ordered it off you guys  and also ordered some other stuff. Great prices.



Good deal. I think you will like SBM. They will do you right.


----------



## bones33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Agreed above ^^^^   SBM was quick with delivery and great prices..


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh, this is my 4th time ordering products from sbmuscle.com, I don't know how much money I would of used up if I hadn't found this site which in turn led me to find sbmuscle.com


----------



## mw1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bones33 said:


> Agreed above ^^^^   SBM was quick with delivery and great prices..



I live on the East Coast( SB is on west coast) and i get my packages just as quick as a Co. that is in the next state- so  to SB


----------

